# c:\windows\system32\hpzidr12.dll



## Montreal (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi, 
I've recently attempted to install the HP C7280 All-in-One and the following pop-up soon appeared: 
The application or DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\hpzidr12.dll is not a valid Windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette.
The pop-up's blue bar read:
DeviceI0 Notification Window: hpqtra08.exe - Bad Image

I've searched the web for solutions and a number of software programs offer to scan for free and repair for a fee. This would not have been a problem if it weren't for the various complaints associated to every one of these software programs.

To confuse me further it was recommended that I find the correct file and replace it with the one causing me problems.

I understand the dll files are shared by various programs to enable their simultaneous use and avoid the clogging of overlapping and redundant code. 

I don't know where to begin to repair this problem, which appears to have spread as I can no longer access the web through Mozilla. 

I am game to replace the file but I would need some information, where is the correct file and what is the procedure to replace it? Or I am willing to purchase a sotware that will do it for me but would need some recommendations. 

Thank you very much for any suggestions you may have to offer.

Julie


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd just reload the drivers for the printer. That DLL comes with the printer drivers, I happen to have the same printer.


----------

